

Ballmer Peak study: intoxication facilitates creative problem solving - 6ren
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1053810012000037

======
daniel-cussen
There's something to this. While liquid courage is no longer important for me
in bars, it helps a ton when you have that one programming challenge that has
been bothering you forever, and all you have to do is take a leap of faith
with the solution you think will work.

